# Mercer Pier Incident



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

May have to show up at court to testify in an " Intent to assault" case involving 2, maybe a 3rd surfer. The usual "too close to the pier "thang. Some,one in particular, surfs got into communicating threats. One of the guys plugging said they were too close and as an example cast a 1 oz. gotcha plug in the surfers vicinity. This action was perceived as an attempt to assault. Now me and my friend have fresh and salt water fished for 40 years, that's since the mid 1970's, and he can put a fly, lure or weight anywhere he wants to. The main surf board got a $200.00 ticket. I think my friend will plead attempt to catch blues and spanish, or interference, i.e. interfering with people when they are hunting or fishing. How would you plead?


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 27, 2010)

Was the surfer inside the 200 foot range of the pier and was it posted for the surfers to see. Did the gotcha plug hit the surfer? How far from the surfer did the plug land? Those questions need to be answered before I gave my opinion...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Unfortunately, the rules are usually crystal clear on piers, relating to BOTH parties.

Generally, surfers, divers, etc, are not allowed to be within X distance of a pier - whether it be a boat jetty, or a fishing pier.
Fishermen are NEVER supposed to harrass ANYONE from a pier, whether they be in a craft, or in the water.

I think it's pretty obvious what the deal is here. 2 sets of people, both wrong - all parties need to step up, face the music, and not repeat the offense in the future.

Someone surfing too close is just an inconvenience to a fisherman. (a hazard to the surfer, which in turn, can put law enforcement/paramedics in harm's way) Conversely, injuring, or causing death to someone is very serious, and not matter how good a caster, accidents can happen. No fishing is worth that, no matter how a-holish the surfer wants to be. The caster should have taken the high ground on this one. Now, he gets a second chance to do the right thing. (accept the punishment, beg for leniency)


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

*See?*

Two Wrongs can make a Right! - But only to the State... $$$


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

It will be kind of hard to prove that he threw the plug at the surfer. After all he was fishing on a fishing pier, using a gotcha plug. Did he hit him?

I had an issue one time while shark fishing from the beach. Surfers drifted into my line. I stood up and pointed for them to move over. One of them shot me the rod. I think they decided to wait me out and not come in until I left. I was there for the night. They stayed out there for a long long time. When I casted I just casted as if they were not there. 8 oz and a half a cob mullet would have hurt. 

Finally they paddled down from me and got out and hurried over the dunes. 

I probably would not cast in their direction again. I like to think I grew up some.

Darin


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

I got to agree with Solid7................... It happens many times, and I also have the urge to lob one "sorta close" but in this day and age; if the surfer got tangled in the line and was injured or worse, who would a jury of non fishers side with?


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

ghost rider; on the left side of the pier are 2 signs . Closest to the pier the sign states no swimming beyond this point. Farthest from the pier the sign states no surfing beyond this point. On the right side of the pier are identical signs stating same instructions to respectively both swimmers and surfers. The 1 oz. gotcha plug on a 6' spinning rod and reel with 10 lb. test landed no closer than 35 feet to the surfer in question. As many as half dozen surfers were inside the posted" no swimming.. sign" 

solid 7; I was not paying attention at that time to who started the commotion. They were clearly in violation of the distance from pier law which the town has passed.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

HStew said:


> ghost rider; on the left side of the pier are 2 signs . Closest to the pier the sign states no swimming beyond this point. Farthest from the pier the sign states no surfing beyond this point. On the right side of the pier are identical signs stating same instructions to respectively both swimmers and surfers. The 1 oz. gotcha plug on a 6' spinning rod and reel with 10 lb. test landed no closer than 35 feet to the surfer in question. As many as half dozen surfers were inside the posted" no swimming.. sign"
> 
> solid 7; I was not paying attention at that time to who started the commotion. They were clearly in violation of the distance from pier law which the town has passed.


How would I plead??

If I was the one on the pier. PLug landed no closer than 35 ft to surfer...... 1/2 dozen inside the "posted area of said "swimming" also"

I would plead "Not Guilty"

RT


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

HStew,

And since the town just passed an ordinance against this type of behavior too. I know you are there probably just to testify and as an witness, BUT, BUT the town should reconsider there signs and how they anticipate citizens to abide by them.

Swimming or surfing, ..can't do either without a human body. Those signs are there to protect people and deter conflicts of both parties. Should read No Surfing, No Swimming on the same sign and this wouldn't be an area to a certain few to make it a grey one.

RT


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I like to throw fish and stuff at surfers lol. Plead not guilty, it was the surfers fault. I could really zing em with 10lb braid and a sting silver lol


----------



## AJ35 (May 15, 2012)

My friends and I were fishing on a local river one time that also has an outfit that does kayak trips. They haul you upriver about 6 miles, drop you off with either a kayak or a canoe, and you have so much time to make it back to their camp. Well, the area we were fishing is about 75 feet of soft sand, and the people floating downriver typically like to stop there as it is close to the end of the trip. And, the ones who like to break the rules and get drunk are usually wasted by that time. Well, there were about 5 of us fishing in a spot that took up about 25 feet of the 75 feet available for anoyone to land at with their kayak or canoe. We didn't want to hog all of the room. 

Well, down the river came two kayaks. Each of them had one big, shirtless, very muscular and physically fit dude and one barely dressed hot chick inside. We could hear them coming before they came around the bend. They were yelling, "Yeehaw" ing, hollering, cussing etc. They saw that we were clearly fishing in said spot, and had 50 feet of beach to land on, yet, they paddled right into our fishing lines and bumped into our poles. We weren't very happy, however, we simply reeled up our lines and let the trouble makers exit their kayak. They started yipping and hollering again, and one guy dared the other to swing on the rope swing there and jump into the water. One of them didn't like the way we looked, we heard him say it, and the girls started egging them on to pick a fight with us and "Beat their A$$es". They started kicking sand around, and one of them said yeah, let's do it. What they didn't count on was that my buddy is licensed with a concealed weapon permit, and packs a .45 Glock. The guys were drunk, however, they were muscle heads, so it would have been a tough go, so, my buddy simply reached down in his tackle bag, pulled out his pistol, and sat it, still in the holster, on top of his cooler in plain sight. No threats, no pointing, no talking, he just sat it on the cooler in plain sight. When they saw him do this, their tone and their plans quickly turned 180 degrees. They stopped approaching us and started appologizing for running into our fishing gear, and politely asked if they could use the rope swing. One of them said "no, no, no, we don't want to scare the fish away, let's just go". We insisted that the biggest mouthed, drunkest, and come to find out dumbest one go ahead and swing out if he wanted to so badly. There was also another thing they didn't count on. If you didn't swing out far enough, the bottom was in only about 3ft of water. Well, the guy climbed, choked way up on the rope, swung out, let go in the wrong spot, and fell from about 10ft up, in about 3 feet of water. We laughed, he got up, brushed off the mud, appologized for ruining our fishing, and they paddled away. I'm sure he felt it in the morning. Sure left a muddy spot in the river.


----------



## Capt. Hook (Dec 10, 2008)

I think Mercer's pier should file a legal action against the surfers under NC Law for harassment of people legally taking wildlife. Fish are considered wildlife under the Law. NC Laws Chapter 113, sub chapter IV, Article 22, sec. 113-295, paragraph a. That will get the surfers to stop their crazy, drug induced, stupidity. People pay to fish on the pier, Mercers Pier has a legal obligation to provide a safe and harassment free environment. Be warned all pier owners legal action can be brought against you.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Capt.Hook
Mercers called my friend and said if it went to court that they would stand behind him.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Was watching them on cam at kure beach pier at work yesterday and entirely to close.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

HStew said:


> solid 7; I was not paying attention at that time to who started the commotion. They were clearly in violation of the distance from pier law which the town has passed.


No doubt they probably were... But it's a foolish thing for any fisherman to cast in *anyone's* general direction. That is just... not... smart... Hell yes, that can be perceived as threatening. 1 oz of steel with a treble hook? Come on, man.

The real question here, is upon what grounds was your friend cited as attempting to assault? Was it by someone's word? Was it witnessed by the ticketing officer?


----------



## Capt. Hook (Dec 10, 2008)

Solid7 You are missing the point. You have not proposed a solution to the problem or taken into consideration the laws of North Carolina. Who started this incident? Several people who were clearly violating the law started
the fray. In this case I believe the fisherman was defending himself from harassment and certain intimidation. Did you know that the fisherman in question is a 100% disabled vet. He sacrificed himself, in combat, to protect your rights. My hat is off to this man for standing up to criminals that threaten our liberties. You have not mentioned the bottom fishermen or the King fishermen on the pier that day. You probably think they should be arrested for having those dangerous hooks in the ocean. Use a little common sense. PS are you taking flying lessons.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I think YOU are missing the point, Capt. Hook.

If you are fishing, it's one thing. That's what you are there for. Casting lures or weights at ANYONE is not cool, in any way. But I realize there is a large segment of the population that think it is their By-God right to make their point, in whatever way they see fit. Pretty sure that any park official will tell you that's illegal. It may even be posted.

I wasn't there, didn't see it. Someone being a disabled vet is no free pass *IF* it can be demonstrated that they did wrong. All that was said by the OP was that tickets were issued for violating pier boundaries, (very cut and dry) and harrassment. (the harder case to prove)

So back to the question - on WHAT GROUNDS was the ticket given to the fisherman? Was it witnessed by the ticketing officer?

Use your brain before you use your keyboard. Just because I don't immediately jump to the side of the fisherman, doesn't mean that I'm against fishermen. It means that I'm impartial, and realize that justice is only served up when evidence and facts are viewed logically.

On another note: surfers are usually a bit more fit than fishermen. It goes without saying that you run the risk of a full blown smackdown when you start messing with people who already show a blatant disregard for the law. They have just as many friends as the fishermen do, and like the fishermen, they don't care who is wrong or right when the fur starts to fly. So using your logic, what if one of them claimed intimidation? Is he right to lay a whoopin' down? What if one of the surfers is a veteran?

Tough questions...


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

solid7; nothing witnessed by officer and fisherman not written up,info. taken by policeman- and he took picture of my pier cart loaded with a cooler some buckets and 2 rods that had gotcha plugs affixed. The surfer who was written the ticket gave info. on fisherman. There were a lot of white haired guys on the pier so the surfer was close enough to pick him out ...and that's too close. The surfers were asked repeatedly to move out of range for their safety and they retorted with foul language and communicated threats.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

HStew said:


> solid7; nothing witnessed by officer and fisherman not written up,info. taken by policeman- and he took picture of my pier cart loaded with a cooler some buckets and 2 rods that had gotcha plugs affixed. The surfer who was written the ticket gave info. on fisherman. There were a lot of white haired guys on the pier so the surfer was close enough to pick him out ...and that's too close. The surfers were asked repeatedly to move out of range for their safety and they retorted with foul language and communicated threats.



If that's how it went down, then good luck to the prosecutor. Case dismissed.

My apologies - from the beginning, I though you were being asked to testify on behalf of your friend - but it seems your testimony would actually be AGAINST the surfer.

I still think it's a terribly bad idea to throw at anyone. Whether or not that was the intent, I don't know - but it's asking for trouble!

The surfer will definitely get it stuck to him.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

stew...what the heck are you doing fishing at mercers anyways...crowded, expensive, too many surfers, etc....only draw is that wrightsville has the clearest water on the coast usually. next time drive 30' up 17 to topsail!


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 27, 2010)

solid7...let me clue you in on something...the person throwing the gotcha plug did not hit anyone on the surfboard...the burden of proof is on the surfer not the fisherman...prove his intent


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ghostrider said:


> solid7...let me clue you in on something...the person throwing the gotcha plug did not hit anyone on the surfboard...the burden of proof is on the surfer not the fisherman...prove his intent


You don't need to "clue me in" on anything. Read post #19.

I don't know how much clearer my position could be. I REPEATEDLY asked for a clarification as to who leveled the charge against the fisherman, having mistakenly thought that he had been ticketed. Because, as I stated previously, I don't rush to defend people when I don't know what really happened.

I definitely get the impression that a whole lot of people would have stuck up for the fisherman if he actually had hit the surfer. Even if it was clearly an infraction of law. (because everyone knows that only non-fishermen break rules/laws)

Sometimes asking these "what would you do" questions just serves to reveal how partial and biased people really are. HStew, are you back in school? This sounds like it might be a Psych 101 experiment.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

I would plea I was fishing on the pier and say no more.


----------



## kurt1000 (Oct 19, 2012)

With all due respect, if the fisherman in question might be my friend Forest, then he could successfully and justifiably plead insanity.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

shoot a flare gun at them and swear up n down you thought the pier was sinking


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

greg12345 at mercers plugging for big spanish before they are gone.
solid7 trying to get into a school of fish that's all.
kurt 1000 your first post and your friend and mine thinks i'm the insaner one!!!


----------



## AJ35 (May 15, 2012)

Hooked Up said:


> shoot a flare gun at them and swear up n down you thought the pier was sinking


Thanks for the laugh!! Your post just made me think of when Curly shot a hole in the bottom of the boat "to let the water out".


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Maritime law gives vessels (the surf board is considered a vesel) roght of way and priority over anything on land, jetty. pier etc. Your friend is in jepoardy of being convicted of a crime uner maritime law. Maybe the judge won't know this or that the incident belongs in a maritime court.


----------



## granddaddy (Sep 23, 2004)

drumchaser said:


> Was watching them on cam at kure beach pier at work yesterday and entirely to close.[/QUOTE
> 
> drumchaser, how could you watch on cam at kure beach pier yesterday?? The pier cam has been down all week. I have been trying to watch the cam for at lest 6 days.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Maritime law gives vessels (the surf board is considered a vesel) roght of way and priority over anything on land, jetty. pier etc. Your friend is in jepoardy of being convicted of a crime uner maritime law. Maybe the judge won't know this or that the incident belongs in a maritime court.


Unless I'm mistaken, Maritime law also asserts that a Capt or pilot of a vessel is obligated to operate said vessel in a safe manner, where such operation does not create conflict or possible accidents with other vessels or stationary objects. If the surfers were in fact within the off limits zone as alleged, and breaking the city law, that in itself could easily be argued that they were not operating their vessel in a safe manner.

That Maritime law argument could back fire on a surfer in this situation I believe.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

A surf board is not considered a vessel. Maritime law does not apply.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

solid7 said:


> A surf board is not considered a vessel. Maritime law does not apply.


And them A-holes still act like its a 60ft yacht, shoot cops dont like em either. Surfer shot under the pier, guy snagged his leash with a king anchor and held him, cop sat there laughin at the surfer


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

RocknReds said:


> Maritime law gives vessels (the surf board is considered a vesel) roght of way and priority over anything on land, jetty. pier etc. Your friend is in jepoardy of being convicted of a crime uner maritime law. Maybe the judge won't know this or that the incident belongs in a maritime court.


Please quote the exact Maritime law to which you refer. Thanks. I've not seen anything in Chapman's (my only guide to Maritime law) that says a pier must give way to a vessel of any type at any time.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

RoryGoggin said:


> Please quote the exact Maritime law to which you refer. Thanks. I've not seen anything in Chapman's (my only guide to Maritime law) that says a pier must give way to a vessel of any type at any time.


There are certain piers and jetties that are created first and foremost as a barrier for vessel passage. They are fished, as a secondary means. (usually to generate income) A fisherman may NEVER interfere with, or harrass a vessel. Is that maritime law? I don't have the foggiest. But it's law of some sort. And it's usually posted about 100% of the time.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

I look forward to the fishermen on here getting back to discussing fishing instead of legalities. There was a thread about undersize puppy drum that went on for far too long too. Just my opinion.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

roostertail said:


> I look forward to the fishermen on here getting back to discussing fishing instead of legalities. There was a thread about undersize puppy drum that went on for far too long too. Just my opinion.


Under normal circumstances, this would be open discussion, and you'd be like white noise. But you do raise a valid point... This is, after all, the "report" section.

I guess I gotta stop clicking on the "what's new" tab....


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

AQnd as for harrasing boats, they get the coast guard called on em pretty quick when you cut off 3 king anchors and a 30lb+ king. You also get an anchor theough your boat window


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

If I understand what I have read correctly , maritime law addresses 1 type of vessel headed in a specific direction, against another type of vessel , and which vessel holds "right of way".I have never seen anything about 1 type of vessel IE a surfboard receiving priority over a jig . I'm sure that there is a lot of maratime law that I do not know or understand , but in the story of jig versus surfboard I need someone to show me some more information before I jump on that bandwagon.

ETF


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

solid7 said:


> There are certain piers and jetties that are created first and foremost as a barrier for vessel passage. They are fished, as a secondary means. (usually to generate income) A fisherman may NEVER interfere with, or harrass a vessel. Is that maritime law? I don't have the foggiest. But it's law of some sort. And it's usually posted about 100% of the time.


Where in North Carolina does that apply?


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Rory Goggin - I attended and graduated Chapmans' School of Seamanship in Stuart Florida before sitting for my first captains lisc. Courses covered everything from boat maintenance to celestial navigation. "Rules of the road " covered the navigation laws etc. including bells,whistles,lights, and horns. It was a while ago but don't remember anything about surfboards. One main rule is sailboats under sail power have right of way over all other vessels. The most important is get out of the way of bigger vessels because they are restricted in maneuverability. Anyway, right off hand I don't think maritime law enters into any of this "attempted assault" matter at all. I Could be wrong.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

granddaddy said:


> drumchaser said:
> 
> 
> > Was watching them on cam at kure beach pier at work yesterday and entirely to close.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

KB Spot Chaser said:


> granddaddy said:
> 
> 
> > It has been down for at least ten days, not sure how he is watching.
> ...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Guilty as Charged*

Lucky the Surfer did not kick his @ss.. Only a JAG off throws Lead at someone.. 

JAM


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Jam- please tell me where I stated that the fisherman threw the gotcha lure at someone? I did say vicinity and I also said the fisherman could have hit the surfer with the gotcha if he had wanted to. Also said I've fished with my friend approx. 40 years and he can drop one where he wants to easily.


----------



## time2be (Sep 16, 2008)

A few years back I and some friends were going to a house on the beach in Rodanthe and when we got there we could not park at the house because surfer "boys" had parked there. We did the only thing we knew to do which was to contack the renter and let them know. It was not 5 min. and a police officer was there telling all on the beach that if the cars were not moved in 10 min. they were going to be towed. About 5 min. and a young fellow came up to get his car and was saying I just thought nobody was staying here this week. After driving for 7hr. and getting there late evening his story just did not impress me one bit. I bit my tounge and watched as he left. I just could not bring myself to wave bye or even tell him that I understood. I guess it must have been the BS he was trying to feed us. This was the only time this has happened in 30yr.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

If 7 ever gets the point let me know.... He just googles up something that sounds good.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Continue your case once with the court. 
Check and see if he pays his ticket or pleads guilty the first time up. Next month when your case comes up make a copy of his guilty plea or payment of the ticket ( that is the same as pleading guilty) and then plead not guilty. 
If the guy is not there ask it to be dismissed since the complaining witness is not there. If he is there you can argue since he was found/pled guilty to violating the rules for his distance and the fact he was not hit by the lure that you are not guilty and let the judge decide.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

bronzbck1 said:


> If 7 ever gets the point let me know.... He just googles up something that sounds good.


No, I'm pretty sure the surfers are likely to kick your ass if they feel you are throwing lures at them... No Google necessary.

I actually read the rules at the piers and jetties that I fish. I know, novel concept, right?

Any pier that is listed as a "navigational jetty" prohibits any sort of harrassment of vessels. I know this, not because of Google, but because I've seen SEVERAL people arrested for casting out at, and even hitting, somebody's boat, because they felt it was disrupting "their" fishing.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

bronzbck1 said:


> *If 7 ever gets the point let me know*.... He just googles up something that sounds good.


hahahaha....no such luck.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

HStew said:


> Rory Goggin - I attended and graduated Chapmans' School of Seamanship in Stuart Florida before sitting for my first captains lisc. Courses covered everything from boat maintenance to celestial navigation. "Rules of the road " covered the navigation laws etc. including bells,whistles,lights, and horns. It was a while ago but don't remember anything about surfboards. One main rule is sailboats under sail power have right of way over all other vessels. The most important is get out of the way of bigger vessels because they are restricted in maneuverability. Anyway, right off hand I don't think maritime law enters into any of this "attempted assault" matter at all. I Could be wrong.


Kitesurfers,sailboarders,surfers,swimmers,and snorklers spearing fish right out from under the pier....

That is the way I interpeted it as well.. Both nps and local police say we have to put up with all the above,and cannot throw sinkers at them,without getting an attempted assult charge..



solid7 said:


> No, I'm pretty sure the surfers are likely to kick your ass if they feel you are throwing lures at them... No Google necessary.
> 
> I actually read the rules at the piers and jetties that I fish. I know, novel concept, right?
> 
> Any pier that is listed as a "navigational jetty" prohibits any sort of harrassment of vessels. I know this, not because of Google, but because I've seen SEVERAL people arrested for casting out at, and even hitting, somebody's boat, because they felt it was disrupting "their" fishing.


 Refer to post above,as it says,I never read or learned anything while obtaining my captian's license that said or even implied that a surfer was a vessel.. From what was taught to me there the 7n7 rule doesn't even include surfers,paddleboarders,sailboarders,kite surfers,or swimmers for that matter... Pretty sure yakers come under the 7n7 though.. It's all a matter of courtesy,and some surfers ect have none.. Even so,law is protecting them from sinkers ect... just my opinion from what was taught and told to me by nps and local law..


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

HStew said:


> Jam- please tell me where I stated that the fisherman threw the gotcha lure at someone? I did say vicinity and I also said the fisherman could have hit the surfer with the gotcha if he had wanted to. Also said I've fished with my friend approx. 40 years and he can drop one where he wants to easily.


Vicinity, General Direction, what ever, he threw lead at a Human Being, period, he will loose in court. A few Years back I was launching (KAYAK) from the South Side of Cape Point out of everyones way.. Some YaHoo decided it would be FUN to throw a 2 Ounce Glass Minnow Lure at me. It Hit the KAYAK and I saw what color the Lure and Line was.. As said Individual was laughing about his acomplishment, I paddled back in, HOT as Hell, walked the Line of People throwing lures found the Color Lure, and the Line, and the gentlemen in his Strw Hat. Asked him if he thought it was funny to throw lead and hooks at someone, then told him he had 5 minutes to leave the area or I was gonna embarass him in front of his Wife and Kids.. Throwing anything (AT, Near, General Direction, vicinity, twoards) will at best get you Legal action filled against you (as your friend now sees) at worst you will have an @ss kickin of a life time on your hands.. YOU CAN KILL SOMEONE THAT WAY and it in my book is in-defendable.. 

JAM


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Kitesurfers,sailboarders,surfers,swimmers,and snorklers spearing fish right out from under the pier....
> 
> That is the way I interpeted it as well.. Both nps and local police say we have to put up with all the above,and cannot throw sinkers at them,without getting an attempted assult charge..
> 
> ...


I agree with ALL of what you've said. I posted previously that "a surfboard is NOT a vessel". (see here ) And, you have properly stated, that the law protects surfers from harrasment from fishermen. There is nothing that you have said that is inconsistent with my position from the beginning. I don't have a captain's license, but I do believe that I have a personal responsibility to understand the rules and regulations, and at least make some attempt to abide by them - even if it requires the slightest bit of self-control. 

This is just a simple matter of points being lost in discussion...


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

RoryGoggin said:


> Please quote the exact Maritime law to which you refer. Thanks. I've not seen anything in Chapman's (my only guide to Maritime law) that says a pier must give way to a vessel of any type at any time.


 Well I guess that if their surfboard is a "VESSEL" then they [surfers] could be liabal for a fine for operating a "vessel" that close to a PIER AND FOR NOT HAVING THE PROPER LICENSE to operate said vessel in the ocean. What about their running lights,lifejackets safety equipment etc.. required for said vessel?


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

solid7 said:


> No, I'm pretty sure the surfers are likely to kick your ass if they feel you are throwing lures at them... No Google necessary.
> 
> I actually read the rules at the piers and jetties that I fish. I know, novel concept, right?
> 
> Any pier that is listed as a "navigational jetty" prohibits any sort of harrassment of vessels. I know this, not because of Google, but because I've seen SEVERAL people arrested for casting out at, and even hitting, somebody's boat, because they felt it was disrupting "their" fishing.


Ever even had the slightest thought that things up here are different from things in florida? I know it is freakin dangerous to throw lead/lures at anyone, but sometimes locals will get pissed off at the people that come to close...not like florida where if any surfer comes to close to the pier, the fisherman just deals with it...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

smacks fanatic said:


> Ever even had the slightest thought that things up here are different from things in florida? I know it is freakin dangerous to throw lead/lures at anyone, but sometimes locals will get pissed off at the people that come to close...not like florida where if any surfer comes to close to the pier, the fisherman just deals with it...


There's at least one local here that agrees with me. His reaction sounded about like what I would have expected anywhere....


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Well, sinkers and stuff are very hard and crack skulls Thats why we throw little fishies and stuff


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Brings back some good memories of days surfing south of Crystal Pier, one in particular when a smart guy thought it would be cool and try to snag one of us with a Gotcha. Not knowing that I for sure was not scared of his trebles, he threw past me a good 30 ft. with his line laying on my shoulder. He drew tight once I had the plug held in my hand and then it was off to the races, we had a good fall NE swell that day and he got spooled by a surfer. Afterwards, he wanted to be the man and and cause some trouble for us as we left the beach until he got blindsided by one crazy arse 14yr old and 6 ft. of fiberglass. Just the look in this boy's face alone was enough, he didn't have his ritalin that day and was like trying to control the tasmanian devil,lmao.


----------



## AJ35 (May 15, 2012)

I am all for equal use of anything. Sometimes, as in the post I mentioned above, and another incident where a guy on a Jet-Ski purposefully started doing donuts 30 ft off shore in an attempt to ruin our fishing, it's almost too much to sit by and watch. In both instances, we did what we had to do, and let them do themselves in. In the incident I mentioned above, the guy was drunk, and we simply invited him to swing off of a rope swing, and drop into 3 feet of water, from 10+ feet in the air if he wanted to so badly. He learned his lesson. As for the guy who was doing donuts as the girls back on the boat cheered him on and he smiled and pointed at us, yeah, I probably could have conked him with a sinker or a rock, but he did himself in too. Well, not really himself, rather one of the girls that were cheering him on from the boat across the river. He picked one of them up after being an A$$ towards us, and started speeding 45 mph+ up and down the river with her on the back. Well, we had the last laugh after she fell off the back and started, let's call it "skipping" across the river. I know they heard us laughing at them, but she couldn't hear anything over her "booo hoooo hoooooooo"ing. When you run into knot heads, leave the door open, they will close it on their thumb themselves. Take the high road.


----------



## Les (May 28, 2000)

My son and I were surf fishing a beach this past weekend not far from where this surfer incident occurred. We arrived early and set up. We had three rods out between the two of us.

About an hour after our arrival, a pick-up and a van backed up just down the beach from us, unloading 5 or 6 paddle boarders. Over the next two hours they repeatedly paddled and surfed overtop of our lines. My 'heaver' line was tangled twice and my son's line once. In fact, my heavy rods line became snagged on one board and the idiot couldn't paddle away! Too bad he didn't hook himself in a sensitive area! 

These "holes" had plenty of room to enjoy their sport without ruining the morning of a father and son that seldom get to spend time together. They knew what they were doing but obviously didn't care about anyone but themselves.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

AJ35 said:


> Take the high road.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Les said:


> My son and I were surf fishing a beach this past weekend not far from where this surfer incident occurred. We arrived early and set up. We had three rods out between the two of us.
> 
> About an hour after our arrival, a pick-up and a van backed up just down the beach from us, unloading 5 or 6 paddle boarders. Over the next two hours they repeatedly paddled and surfed overtop of our lines. My 'heaver' line was tangled twice and my son's line once. In fact, my heavy rods line became snagged on one board and the idiot couldn't paddle away! Too bad he didn't hook himself in a sensitive area!
> 
> These "holes" had plenty of room to enjoy their sport without ruining the morning of a father and son that seldom get to spend time together. They knew what they were doing but obviously didn't care about anyone but themselves.


Very cool. Hate it for you but smiling for them.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Back in the Day I worked for the management of Rodanthe Pier

Dare County has an ordinance no swimming,surfing, snorkling, fishing, within 300 feet of the pier

This ordinance was enforced by the Dare County Sheriff 

Most of the time the surfers especially the locals would move off when asked to. The best break on Hatteras would often be the pier bar break and Surfers from near and far would sometimes mass up.

Surfers would be summoned to the beach by the Dare County Deputies if they refused to comply, they would be trespassed on the Spot by Dickie Ferrel and then they would have to leave the Pier/Resort Grounds. If they came back that year they were subject to arrest. Dickie hated the surfers for screwing up the puppy drum fishing and changing clothes in the parking lot.

For a time Dickie set up an Impound lot and the Surfers who parked int the Pier Parking lot were towed into the Impound. Mac's made around $1000 one weekend, Dare County decided it was over the top, so Dickie had to shut it down.

Perhaps because at one time I used to surf I did not throw sinkers at them, but I distinctly remember one incident where a Surfer flipped off the Rodanthe Boys and ten 8 ounce sinkers went off in unison and one of the Surfers got stuck in the back by a 9/0 Mustad 92553 by a certain never to be named individual, who proceeded to set the hook and was bowed up for a time until the hook parted. Never let anyone tell you a Surfer will not squeal like a baby....

Rodanthe had a bad reputation and several of the Regular Crew were Gangster fisherman, so the Surfers never set foot on the pier looking for trouble, even if they won a fist fight, they would have been arrested with pier management pressing charges. And since it was a Gangster crew, they had little chance of winning against the likes of Big Chris and his older and even bigger meaner Brother, who never went anywhere with out a 1911. Seven or Eight armed ******* 1%er fishermen was just too much of an obstacle.

The Local surfers were our friends, the outsiders were the problem, Some of the local Surfers later went into Fishing and one mates an Offshore boat at Oregon Inlet these days, still surfs

Radio call sign for a Surfer at Rodanthe was 52.................we got 52's in the parking lot.......


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

KB Spot Chaser said:


> granddaddy said:
> 
> 
> > It has been down for at least ten days, not sure how he is watching.
> ...


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Garboman said:


> Perhaps because at one time I used to surf I did not throw sinkers at them, but I distinctly remember one incident where a Surfer flipped off the Rodanthe Boys and ten 8 ounce sinkers went off in unison and one of the Surfers got stuck in the back by a 9/0 Mustad 92553 by a certain never to be named individual, who proceeded to set the hook and was bowed up for a time until the hook parted. Never let anyone tell you a Surfer will not squeal like a baby....
> 
> 
> > Red haired fellow? Possibly but probably not Crazy Ed?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

HStew said:


> May have to show up at court to testify in an " Intent to assault" case involving 2, maybe a 3rd surfer.


So, whatever happened about this case ???


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

I would never"ATTEMPT" to hit a surfer! I usually hit what I aim at!


----------

